# Apps for easter.



## eppo (Apr 20, 2011)

Going to a relitives house for easter. They are making ham. What are some smoked apps that I csn bring that would go with the ham?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 20, 2011)

An Easter Favorite - smoke up some fresh polish sausage!  If you don't have the equipment or time to do your own, many meat markets offer uncooked fresh polish sausage rope-style to cook, broil, bake or the best way.. to smoke only at Easter time!  You can then do them in blankets as appetizers, or w/green cabbage, red cabbage, or sauerkraut, onions, or a meat salad of polish sausage, tomato wedges and feta cheese, etc.!


----------



## fife (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 20, 2011)

ABT's are always a BIG HIT!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2011)

ABT's or a couple of fatties.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 21, 2011)

Moinks are always good too. How about some wings ?


----------

